# Campus Critical Legal Update 2011 John Sofis Schef



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

*The Dean College Police Department​presents​Campus Critical Legal Update 2011​Consultant​Law Enforcement Dimensions​*John Sofis Scheft, Esq.7 Central Street, Suite 100Arlington, MA 02476Phone: (781) 646-4377​*Program &Purpose​Program.​*This program involves a 6 hour block of instruction for policeofficers and supervisors at Dean College and other regional campus policedepartments. It is designed to update them about important changes inMassachusetts law.​*Date & Time.​*•​*Monday, August 22, 2011*​•​*8:00 a.m. class starts promptly and ends at 3:00 p.m.*, with breaksand lunch appropriately scheduled.​*Purpose.​*Increasingly, it is essential that officers stay current with changesin Massachusetts motor vehicle law, criminal procedure, and criminal law.This way officers remain "at the top of their game" when they interact withthe public and investigate crimes and public safety situations.​*SeminarAgenda​*•​*Instructor introduction*​•​*Detentions & frisks:*​o​Asking for ID - _Lyles _vs. _Mathis_​o​Frisks​​Justification: _Narcisse _and the encounter​​Scope: _Fleming _and the pat down​•​*Drug enforcement tips*​o​SJC's recent Cruz marijuana/mv decision​o​The real definition of "distribution"​o​Two great cases for cops: _Levy _and _Stephens_​o​Understanding _Melendez-Diaz _for court​*Law Enforcement Dimensions​*© Law Enforcement Dimensions.​_All rights reserved._​2​SeminarAgenda​_Continued​_•​*Technology issues*​o​Pubic video and recording: The limits of G.L. c. 272, § 99​o​Street officer's guide to cell phone searches​•​*Harassment Prevention Orders*​o​The HPO de-mystified​o​Procedural requirements for officers​•​*Interview & interrogation*​o​_DiGiambattista _breakdown​o​Phone call rights on the "cell phone"​o​_Miranda _applied in the field​•​*Identification in the field*​o​Proper interview technique​o​Witness instructions: Read them from a card!​o​Conducting the procedures​•​*Legal grab bag: Miscellaneous issues*​o​Accomplices: New definition​o​SJC's recent _Wynton _case on G.L. c. 269, § 10(j).​o​Improper storage of a firearm​o​Witness intimidation: Lessons from _Rivera_​o​Executing an arrest warrant: Lessons from _Webster_​o​Seizing clothes at the hospital: Lessons from _Williams

_​· *Cost per officer will be $75.00 includes lunch*
· *We have seventy seats available, registration ends Aug. 12, 2011*
· *To register notify Sergeant Jimmy Meneses @ [email protected]*


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

Any interest out there


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

There would probably be even more interest if this was *8 *hours, which would meet the CMR requirements for SSPO annual inservice. Just saying...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> There would probably be even more interest if this was *8 *hours, which would meet the CMR requirements for SSPO annual inservice. Just saying...


Is there mandated training hours for SSPO? For city & town police, it's suggested, not mandated, that we get 40 hours per year of in-service (yeah, right).


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Is there mandated training hours for SSPO? For city & town police, it's suggested, not mandated, that we get 40 hours per year of in-service (yeah, right).


Damn straight Bruce! Look in 515 CMR ( I think)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*5.06: In-Service Training Standards 
*In order to maintain a current and valid appointment, all 
special state police officers, regardless of initial 
appointment date, shall successfully complete an annual 
program of in-service training approved by the Colonel.

Currently it is eight (8) hours. NOT Very impressive is it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> *5.06: In-Service Training Standards
> *In order to maintain a current and valid appointment, all
> special state police officers, regardless of initial
> appointment date, shall successfully complete an annual
> ...


At least it's mandated....I once went over three years without in-service training, other than CPR & First Responder.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

That is pretty sad.


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

We still have plenty of seats and I promise you will not be disapointed with the class. Now if we could only get our Chiefs to spend a little money ? right


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

We are going to keep regestration open till the 16th looking for about eight more to be able to host the class.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Luck, seriously. Hope it works out. I can't understand the problem with attendance, it's not like the guest speaker is Ron Glidden.


----------

